# Is it possible to be an INTx?



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Calpan1832 said:


> Please excuse me I will be brutal, I am not in good mood. But why that Avatar...
> I think I am developing allergies/phobia to cute/beautiful things.


My favorite pony. I love her voice and personality


----------



## Calpan1832 (Oct 19, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> My favorite pony. I love her *voice* and *personality*


Seriously, the thing has voice too.


----------



## McSwiggins (Apr 2, 2013)

Calpan1832 said:


> I have realized over time that when I am on a mission and gathering data I will be closely resembling INTP characteristics. However when I think its time to execute, I am in full on INTJ mode. But the source of confusion IMO is because since I work on a Priority basis, there are some short goals for which I am an INTJ and at the same time for some long term goals I am acting like an INTP. Thats why I think it is possible to be an INTX. Anyhow, what's in the name.


I waffled with INTx for a while too, but after learning more, I'm INTJ without doubt. One explanation that I read was that for INTJs, the dominant function is the perceiving function, Ni. So in my natural mode, I act a lot like a perceiver, go with the flow, keep options open. But when faced with a tight deadline, my judging function, Te, gets engaged, and I'm focused and driven. That distinction doesn't come out in the personality tests. They ask questions like "you prefer to keep options open" and you agree or disagree. But for me, when I'm dealing with deadlines on a random weekday at work, I'm totally J and want a structured environment. But at the beach on a Sunday I take life as it comes and want to keep options open. The tests don't make that distinction, but for me it's just whether I'm engrossed in Ni or Te.


----------



## Calpan1832 (Oct 19, 2013)

McSwiggins said:


> I waffled with INTx for a while too, but after learning more, I'm INTJ without doubt. One explanation that I read was that for INTJs, the dominant function is the perceiving function, Ni. So in my natural mode, I act a lot like a perceiver, go with the flow, keep options open. But when faced with a tight deadline, my judging function, Te, gets engaged, and I'm focused and driven. That distinction doesn't come out in the personality tests. They ask questions like "you prefer to keep options open" and you agree or disagree. But for me, when I'm dealing with deadlines on a random weekday at work, I'm totally J and want a structured environment. But at the beach on a Sunday I take life as it comes and want to keep options open. The tests don't make that distinction, but for me it's just whether I'm engrossed in Ni or Te.


Deadlines does bring the INTJ, But I am finding it not healthy anymore. I guess I will start sticking to bigger picture.


----------



## Calpan1832 (Oct 19, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> My favorite pony. I love her voice and personality










You have a good taste, tell me how cute is this one.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Calpan1832 said:


> View attachment 127417
> 
> You have a good taste, tell me how cute is this one.







It's... Horrible!


----------



## Calpan1832 (Oct 19, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> It's... Horrible!










How about this one!!!!!


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Much better, but fairly boring

Sent from my RM-846_eu_euro1_291 using Tapatalk


----------



## INTP_Polly (Apr 11, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I took the cognitive functions test and got:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Looks pretty typical of people in this forum although some waffle thinking they are INTJ or have a lot of ENTP traits.


----------

